# Anyone load for the 7-08?



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

At $28 for 20 of the cheap PSP's, I think it's high time I dusted off the reloading equipment. Gun is a 28" TC Prohunter if it matters.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm just starting to...Jammer offered up some recipes a few weeks back. I've got a lb. of varget that I'm going to work up some loads using Hornady 139 gr. BTSP to start with before trying the ones he posted.


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

Tried several powders. My 7-08s love Varget. 42 grains for a 140 gr pill. I mainly hunt with a 120 gr TTSX pushed by 45 gr of Varget to 3100 fps. I played with seating depths and have loads that shoot around 0.5" at 100 yds. Currently I am using CCI BR2 primers.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bearintesx,

You are talking my lingo. I love the 7-08. I load
110 ttsx
120 ttsx
140 ttxs
140 accubonds

I have loaded some very accurate 120 and 140 ballistic tips, but won't hunt with them any more.

I have posted the loads before for everything except the 110 tsx's which I am working on now, but the last load I shot out of my 20" bbl Model 7 this past week end, grouped 1" and was moving about 3275 fps.

THE JAMMER


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

*7mm-08*

139 gr SST or BTSP and 37.5 grs IMR 3031 is a very accuate load and plenty of punch out of my remington 700 BDL


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*7mm-08 load*

139 gr. Hornady SST
Winchester brass trimmed 2.025
42.5 gr. Varget
CCI primers
COAL = 2.850 (.040 off the lands and fits my magazine)

This is a 4 shot group because I shot 4 foul rounds and tested 41.5 - 42.0 - 42.5 - 43.0 grain loads out of a 20 round box.

42.5 = 0.070 group.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

man ive tried and tried varget in several guns and it never works, but evryone else likes it.
win 760 has worked for me .
50.5 gr of win 760 behind a 120 nosler bt consistently groups awsome. (3105 fps)
Cant seem to get the 140 class to group consistently in my gun and my next load that shoots awsome is a hefty charge of rl19 behind a 162 gr sst, but its a little hot.

this is the 120gr load out of a vanguard with floated barrel, actually its an axiom stock on a vanguard.










and heres the same load at 200 with a 3 shot group


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine does seem to like the Varget. I did buy a lb. of H-4350 yesterday and loaded 20 rounds with 139 gr. SP to try out tomorrow. We'll see how those do.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

I shoot a Nosler 120 grain ballistic tip behind 45.0 grains of Varget.


----------

